
Web Share API, Browser Inconsistencies (Issue Affects WSJ) - adamrights
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/56046434/how-to-use-webshareapi-preceded-by-an-ajax-call-in-safari
======
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
Ugh, I’m not surprised, safari really is the ie6 of the future.

From an outsider’s perspective, they really seem to go out of their way to
implement specs differently from everybody else, and they don’t bother cross-
checking until users file bugs - which is largely too late because fixes are
tied to iOS releases most of the time and won’t get released till the next
year

(I ran into a similar issue a few months back with samesite cookies, which
works for all other browsers - even edge - but not safari)

------
mkonikov
Yes! This is so strange because it works on Chrome and fine with a async call
that completes under 1000 ms so long as it doesn't do a AJAX request.

